# FSD Now?



## BanginSax (2 mo ago)

I subscribed to the FSD in the beginning of December. Will it now work when I get the holiday update? The menu on the car screen says im enrolled and in the que.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

BanginSax said:


> I subscribed to the FSD in the beginning of December. Will it now work when I get the holiday update? The menu on the car screen says im enrolled and in the que.


FSD beta is not on the holiday update. It’s currently on the 2022.36 stack and if you’re running anything newer you likely won’t get it during the month you’re subscribed. Your best bet is to wait till it’s available to the public first (no ETA on that yet).


----------

